# NEW YEARS DAY SHOW OFF 2



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BACK AGAIN FOR 1/1/2014 

OK FELLAS THIS IS SIMPLE BUILD SUMTHING FOR THIS DAY HOW U WANTED ANYWAY U WANTED THIS STARTS ANYTIME NO JUDGING WILL DONE THIS IS FOR SHOW ONLY IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK LOL.... uffin:


ONLY RULE IS: FINISH SUMTHING :cheesy:

post ur name if ur in:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Wuptiwupppppp


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is it funny that Frank makes a post asking someone to finish something?.... Lol!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Is it just me or is it funny that Frank makes a post asking someone to finish something?.... Lol!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

You now I'm in frank....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Compton1964 said:


> You now I'm in frank....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> BACK AGAIN FOR 1/1/2014
> 
> OK FELLAS THIS IS SIMPLE BUILD SUMTHING FOR THIS DAY HOW U WANTED ANYWAY U WANTED THIS STARTS ANYTIME NO JUDGING WILL DONE THIS IS FOR SHOW ONLY IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK LOL.... uffin:
> 
> ...


OOPS BUT I'M IN :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> BACK AGAIN FOR 1/1/2014
> 
> OK FELLAS THIS IS SIMPLE BUILD SUMTHING FOR THIS DAY HOW U WANTED ANYWAY U WANTED THIS STARTS ANYTIME NO JUDGING WILL DONE THIS IS FOR SHOW ONLY IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK LOL.... uffin:
> 
> ...


I'm in:thumbsup:.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Gawd, I hope I can finish something.






I'm in.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not in.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm in.


:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1. Bigdogg323
2. Compton1964
3. Dreonly
4. Wisdom
5. Tonioseven
6. Blackbeard
7.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmm.........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm.........


:shocked: he's alive alive i say  lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

so we have until new's day to finish something???????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> so we have until new's day to finish something???????


:yes:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Is it just me or is it funny that Frank makes a post asking someone to finish something?.... Lol!


 LMFAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in, so we can start NOW??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> I'm in, so we can start NOW??


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


:shocked: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Is it just me or is it funny that Frank makes a post asking someone to finish something?.... Lol!


:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id much rather do the layitlow supershow part 2... Can we make it that instead?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm down for the supershow!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Id much rather do the layitlow supershow part 2... Can we make it that instead?


Go for it do it homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Id much rather do the layitlow supershow part 2... Can we make it that instead?


hardly anyone showed up for the 1st one though! :banghead:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Senor Bigdogg started projects ok?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> Senor Bigdogg started projects ok?


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


blackbeard1 said:


>


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm out.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Im in


----------



## Bjiggster (Dec 31, 2012)

Yo I'm in homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT :run:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting! ?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope I can get something done by New Year's. :x:


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a good excuse to build something, ok for me to join in ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to build something, ok for me to join in ?


YUP!! ANYONE can jump in when ever....just show up on Jan. 1st 2014 with some pics of your finished ride......hell....even i showed up last year with something done!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

COUNT ME IN ! :run: with no judging I might have a chance !!!:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> COUNT ME IN ! :run: with no judging I might have a chance !!!:sprint:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowlife ! ! said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to build something, ok for me to join in ?


sure anybody can join longest u finish sumthing for the 1st homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> I hope I can get something done by New Year's. :x:


:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

Im in


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im in bigdogg323


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

southside groovin said:


> Im in





Los84 said:


> Im in bigdogg323


:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm down


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

twinn said:


> I'm down


:shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Definitely gonna have something done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Compton1964 said:


> You now I'm in frank....





blackbeard1 said:


> I'm in:thumbsup:.





wisdonm said:


> Gawd, I hope I can finish something.
> View attachment 672607
> I'm in.





chevyguy97 said:


> I'm in, so we can start NOW??





LopezCustoms said:


> Im in





Bjiggster said:


> Yo I'm in homies





bichito said:


> COUNT ME IN ! :run: with no judging I might have a chance !!!:sprint:





southside groovin said:


> Im in





Los84 said:


> Im in bigdogg323





twinn said:


> I'm down





Tonioseven said:


> Definitely gonna have something done.


SO FAR THESE GUYS R IN DID I MISS ANYONE???? HOPE SEE YALL ON THE 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Yourself! Please finish one of those projects, lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Yourself! Please finish one of those projects, lol


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1/1/14 :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> 1/1/14 :naughty:




:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SEE YALL NEW YEARS DAY :naughty:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Any one hopin 1:18 diecast that day if so ill have mines ready


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sg90rider said:


> Any one hopin 1:18 diecast that day if so ill have mines ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> SEE YALL NEW YEARS DAY :naughty:


thats tight homie!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got all radicals so I dont want to here no crying lol


----------



## HOGG LIFE 317 (Nov 14, 2013)

im in:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my frist victim lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HOGG LIFE 317 said:


> im in:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just put a fresh motor and she standing at 12 o clock and coming back down


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:wave: 
Count me in, see ya New Years Day 2014


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

U got a 1:18 also


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> :wave:
> Count me in, see ya New Years Day 2014


:thumbsup: cant wait to see what u come up with this year bro hno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> SEE YALL NEW YEARS DAY :naughty:



That's real nice!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> That's real nice!


tks markie uffin:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup: cant wait to see what u come up with this year bro hno:


:thumbsup: :naughty:









Progress is well underway and homie is waiting for the cover to come off so he can do more work.
:biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

im in Lancaster who wants a bar


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

ya valio !!!:banghead:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> I got all radicals so I dont want to here no crying lol


 ya valio !! :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> ya valio !! :banghead:


hno: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

New years is almost here homies yall ready?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Right on! This will be some cool shit. I'm gonna try & finish a thing or 2 for some proper unveiling.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> New years is almost here homies yall ready?


:nosad: MIGHT NOT MAKE THE DEAD LINE :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dig_derange said:


> Right on! This will be some cool shit. I'm gonna try & finish a thing or 2 for some proper unveiling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :nosad: MIGHT NOT MAKE THE DEAD LINE :tears:


WHY??,,,,,,,,,,YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO GO REPRESENT WITH HOBBYMAFIA?..lol......just trippin on the hobbymaffia.........but foreal another project huh?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> WHY??,,,,,,,,,,YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO GO REPRESENT WITH HOBBYMAFIA?..lol......just trippin on the hobbymaffia.........but foreal another project huh?


lol...... no customer build wey taking most of my time rt now :tears:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> lol...... no customer build wey taking most of my time rt now :tears:



CHIT IT'S MORE SERIOUS THAN I THOUGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,entonces I better finish the interior so you can give him back the car then huh?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be ready


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> CHIT IT'S MORE SERIOUS THAN I THOUGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,entonces I better finish the interior so you can give him back the car then huh?


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> WHY??,,,,,,,,,,YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO GO REPRESENT WITH HOBBYMAFIA?..lol......just trippin on the hobbymaffia.........but foreal another project huh?


:shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> WHY??,,,,,,,,,,YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT TO GO REPRESENT WITH HOBBYMAFIA?..lol......just trippin on the hobbymaffia.........but foreal another project huh?


:roflmao::roflmao:lol


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> :nosad: MIGHT NOT MAKE THE DEAD LINE :tears:


 isn't this your doings? one rule " finish something" :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> isn't this your doings? one rule " finish something" :nicoderm:


Yupp :uh: but customers come first bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> Right on! This will be some cool shit. I'm gonna try & finish a thing or 2 for some proper unveiling.


I wish I could finish the 36 tailsdragger on time,I'll try tho


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> Yupp :uh: but customers come first bro


I know homie,i do it all the time . that's why my real car sits sadly in a corner .:yessad: priorities frist.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> I know homie,i do it all the time . that's why my real car sits sadly in a corner .:yessad: priorities frist.


:facepalm: 

Damn nice ride bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :nosad: MIGHT NOT MAKE THE DEAD LINE :tears:


WTF! LMFAO , ANOTHER EXCUSE FOR ANOTHER BUILD OFF.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> WTF! LMFAO , ANOTHER EXCUSE FOR ANOTHER BUILD OFF.


:facepalm: lol.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> CHIT IT'S MORE SERIOUS THAN I THOUGHT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,entonces I better finish the interior so you can give him back the car then huh?


your doing interior for the blazer wey!? but it was just a body to cast?! LOL.....:nicoderm::dunno::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> your doing interior for the blazer wey!? but it was just a body to cast?! LOL.....:nicoderm::dunno::roflmao:


:facepalm::facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm ready


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Street car some clean shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Real quiet in here


----------



## Rondawg1 (Apr 15, 2013)

We ready to my big they don't want none


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Los84 said:


> New years is almost here homies yall ready?


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Los84 said:


> New years is almost here homies yall ready?


:nosad: hno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Anybody mind if I drop a couple builds in on new years? I got a couple no one has seen. I know I'm not very well liked around here anymore, so if not that's cool I'll keep my builds to myself.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> Anybody mind if I drop a couple builds in on new years? I got a couple no one has seen. I know I'm not very well liked around here anymore, so if not that's cool I'll keep my builds to myself.


Go ahead homie this is opened to anybody who builds bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

:run:


Los84 said:


> New years is almost here homies yall ready?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn it crept up real fast. I've been laggin' big time.:banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Damn it crept up real fast. I've been laggin' big time.:banghead:


Me too :facepalm: lol......


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm ready. .. Thanks for letting me join in Frank


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Run'n the Streets, all street hoppers






it ain't over yet we'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

still working on mine.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got done with another New Year's Day hopper street car in the wheel wells 1:18 die cast


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Bumper !!!!!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ill be there two str8 from miami


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

San diego ready im getting two more ready a 57 & 64 rags


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

well fellas it looks like i wont be able to make the dead line for the show off im sick as a dog with a cold at the moment but i will try my best to finish my project :tears:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

finally done! i'm good to go  hope you feel better bigdog:yessad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> well fellas it looks like i wont be able to make the dead line for the show off im sick as a dog with a cold at the moment but i will try my best to finish my project :tears:


EXCUSES EXCUSES LIKE ALWAYS!! MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT BE ALLOWED IN THIS BUILD OFF NEXT YEAR EITHER SINCE YOU SEEM TO NEVER FINISH ANYTHING ON TIME!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> EXCUSES EXCUSES LIKE ALWAYS!! MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT BE ALLOWED IN THIS BUILD OFF NEXT YEAR EITHER SINCE YOU SEEM TO NEVER FINISH ANYTHING ON TIME!


:buttkick: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:run:




bigdogg323 said:


> well fellas it looks like i wont be able to make the dead line for the show off im sick as a dog with a cold at the moment but i will try my best to finish my project :tears:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:naughty: 



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I finished mine, can't wait till tomorrow to show it off.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Happy New Years to all the L.I.L model car builders.


Well its New Years Day 2014 here in Australia this is my build that I chose to roll up with.


































Cant wait and look forward to seeing everyone else's builds.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats bad ass!!... plain and simple


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That is as close to PERFECT that you will ever see, paint and detail is spot on, AWSOME!! :worship:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

great model damaged!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that car is so bad ass I don't even want to show mine off. lol:worship:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Luke, your black and red collection is phenomenal.











Here's my '68 Dodge Charger *R/GT*.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man where the lowriders at these hot rod got to go


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years to all the L.I.L model car builders.
> 
> 
> Well its New Years Day 2014 here in Australia this is my build that I chose to roll up with.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

happy new year! here's mine






























waiting on bigdogg


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice builds hommies, as for bigdogg


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

happy new years guys. can i get in the fun also thiis is me the shadow, i would like to post a model in for the contest later if its ok......


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

im in the shadow.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

its not new but im i still contributed to this will post my 53 :happysad:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


>


Sweet looking rod man, very tuff!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

wisdonm said:


> Luke, your black and red collection is phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very COOL! Very different too, she would do wheel stands i reckon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bichito said:


> happy new year! here's mine
> View attachment 989506
> View attachment 989514
> View attachment 989522
> ...


NOW, this is just beautiful, really looks awsome man. :thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the luv, Deecee. It's a 2-seat Dodge Charger hatchback, with an experimental 500 cubic inch, DOHC, 32 valve, Hemi rated at 825HP @ 7,000 rpm and 700 lbs ft of torque. Originally intended for NASCAR. Internally, Chrysler called it the doomsday engine.

See my thread for more. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/339799-house-wisdonm-9.html#post18319625


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Sweet looking rod man, very tuff!!


 Thanks for the comps Deecee


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damaged said:


> Happy New Years to all the L.I.L model car builders.
> 
> 
> Well its New Years Day 2014 here in Australia this is my build that I chose to roll up with.
> ...


killer build as always damage :worship::worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


>


sweet hot rod bro i likes it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wisdonm said:


> Luke, your black and red collection is phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks badass wisdom :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

trokita came out badass bichito :thumbsup: :worship: :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> its not new but im i still contributed to this will post my 53 :happysad:


You can't contribute an already built car to a New Years build off bigdogg. LMFAO


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

*Mario Shadow Station Wagon*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work fellas....

Crazy, but i did not complete one build in 2013:facepalm:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 992513
> View attachment 992537
> View attachment 992569
> View attachment 992593


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice work fellas....
> 
> Crazy, but i did not complete one build in 2013:facepalm:


X2...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> You can't contribute an already built car to a New Years build off bigdogg. LMFAO


:shh: maybe they won't notice :biggrin: lol................


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Wheres everyone at ? i know there were alot more participants. hey bigdogg u had me fooled .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bichito said:


> Wheres everyone at ? i know there were alot more participants. hey bigdogg u had me fooled .


   :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

is that shimlyn silver base over silver flake over candy tangerine.., on your 53///,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

a bro i was lookin at your tangerine 53 2ndlook your sure thats not a 50 or 51 merc..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> a bro i was lookin at your tangerine 53 2ndlook your sure thats not a 50 or 51 merc..


its a 49 merc bro i was talking about my 53 chevy i did


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you for the info.you build very nice models,,.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> thank you for the info.you build very nice models,,.


tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

Bahahahaha ha!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> sweet hot rod bro i likes it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the comps Bigdogg323!!!!


----------

